# outdoor kitchen



## Nichols (Dec 30, 2010)

my family is thinking about sprucing up our dull backyard with an outdoor kitchen/ pool & spa area. we want to utilize as much space as possible, so we are trying to get ideas of what different people did in different backyards. ours is a very basic backyard, we have one rectangular area at the back of the house (facing South) with another, smaller, rectangular patch (facing West) on the side of the house. pictures would be awesome, anything that gives us ideas on theme, placement, lighting, plants, etc. 

thanks for the help looking forwrrd to responses!

-Jen


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 31, 2010)

Some pictures & dimensions would help


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you googled outdoor kitchens?


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Daryl is right, try Googling some ideas as well as images.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

Yup, you can google some things i will repeat my words which i have said on my previous posts, if you will google on your own you may end up with something interesting (since you would be the one who is going to search it) and if i will be the one who would search it for you then i would end up with something which i like and may be you won't like it.. likes & dislikes differ person by person.. so try to google it ;-)


----------



## matt89 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think outdoor kitchen sink station is the best ideas for the outdoor kitchen.


----------

